# Winter Vehicle Preparation:



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Winter Vehicle Preparation:
The vehicle's paint system, tyres, glass, plastic and other exterior surfaces will be at the mercy of the elements, including wind, rain, sleet, snow, sand, gravel, and road salt. Autumn is your best opportunity to inspect and prepare your car for the ravages of winter, by providing the exterior paint system with a polymer or acrylic protective layer to provide a durable protection.

Your car's paint, tires, leather and rubber trim all need attention, even if you have cared for them all summer. The steps to take;

Apply a paint protection sealant (Zaino, Carlack / Klasse) for extreme conditions (Collinite 845 Insulator Wax or 476S Super Doublecoat http://www.collinite.com/auto.htm
a)Apply dressing to the interior surfaces (especially leather upholstery) Clean and vacuum the carpets (consider a winter mat's (WeatherTech) for protection of carpet)
b)Clean, treat, and dress your tyres and apply a wheel surface sealant. Spray the inner wheel wells with (Groit's Satin Black Spray Paint) this will provide a slick layer of protection, which will allow the snow that gets caught up inside there to just fall right off. 
c)Change your wipers to winter grade, and make sure your get the transmission's oil changed to a winter grade oil.
d)Have your battery and its charging system checked
e)Fill windscreen cleaning reservoir with a quality windshield anti-freeze washer fluid.

If you are storing your vehicle for the winter (See Vehicle Long-Term Storage, Section 17)


----------

